
Why Renewables Can’t Save the Planet–and Nuclear Power Can - jseliger
https://quillette.com/2019/02/27/why-renewables-cant-save-the-planet/
======
chmaynard
This is an opinion piece by Michael Shellenberger, an ambitious activist and
eco-pundit whose writings on environmentalism are somewhat controversial. I
wonder who is funding his crusade? Just asking.

